# Favorite pizza EVER



## Dragonie (Oct 19, 2011)

I tried a new type of pizza today, and it's my new favorite! It's barbecue pizza chicken! Instead of tomato sauce, you get barbecue sauce. It's really great! 

What's your favorite type of pizza? This is a very important question.


----------



## Leuco (Oct 19, 2011)

BBQ pizza _is_ very tasty. I don't know if I have a favorite type of pizza, but I am very fond of pineapple and ham. 

For the past couple of years I've been making my own pizzas with pita bread. If you haven't tried it, you should consider using that to make your own pizza-- especially if you'd like thin crust. It's fast, easy, and very cheap if you grate your own cheese. In fact, that's what we're having for dinner tonight.

And you're right: food questions are very important questions!


----------



## Night Terror (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Greek style white pizza, with tomatoes and lots of garlic.  The more garlic the better.  It keeps the sparkling vampires away.


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm a fan of the chicken/spinach/tomato pizzas with alfredo sauce instead of tomato sauce.  Also, Donato's (a Midwestern chain) has a really great Hawaiian.  It might sound weird, but they put slivered almonds and cinnamon on it, mmm...  They also have a pizza called Chicken Mariachi that is _really_ spicy because it has jalapenos on it.  You dip it in sour cream and it is amazing!  

Mostly I like all pizza.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Oct 20, 2011)

Pineapple and Sausage, 'nuff said.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 20, 2011)

I have exactly two types of pizza I will even think about eating. 
Both are deep dish, with loads of cheese, for topping I want Garlic, not so much that it overpowers my dish but enough that everyone knows it is there! Tomato *fresh* canned crap is well... crap and, mushrooms. *again *fresh only**
Or Garlic spinich and white sauce. 
Anything else I won't touch. 
I try to stick to a vegitarian diet, though I am not offened by an occasional burger here and there.

I'm fairly granola in my food chocies however, I like fresh organic type items, and I can't stand preservatives, additives, flavor "enhancers," etc,  I do wish I had a house so I could have my garden again, this apartment living is KILLING ME! The upside is that I still have fresh herbs year round with the potted plants type set up.

I prefer taste over other things so I am not a big eat out kind of person. 

Usualy the places my husband likes you get two baby carrots boiled to death, followed by a meager meal of rancid crap on a plate  such a bummer and I see no point in paying top dollar to leave starving! 
I also have food allergies that I have to deal with so to that end cooking at home is a whole lot easier than trying to find out if XYZ pizza place has onions in their sauce or bread. 

I have managed to find one place however that does make their own sauce and it is without onions Yea!!!  They know me by name now and keep my CC info on file because I detest having to give it out every time. (Something they don't do for other people they tell me) It is good to get to know the owners of any place you eat at on a reg basis.

However sadly I have not been able to find a decent chinese place around here. Frozen veggies and over done Lo Mein just don't rock my world. 

Before I met my husband I lived with a friend of mine and her boyfriend at that time. He was a meat and taters type guy, she was more like me. 
The running joke in the apartment was how her BF was going to "molest" his veggies that night.  As we girls would use black pepper and maybe a tiny baby pinch of salt, rarely did we use butter. While he on the other hand would melt butter in a dish and set his food in to do the backstroke, after their "bath" he would pour on copious amounts of seasonings.


----------



## Linqy (Oct 20, 2011)

Any pizza is good pizza!

-fastfood addict-

But I much prefer BBQ Chicken and Pizza Hawaii (Ham and pineapple) over most!


----------



## Kelise (Oct 20, 2011)

Allergic to BBQ sauce, so I avoid it utterly - and the smell kind of annoys me a bit too, for some reason.

I make my pizza bases at home these days, and the difference in quality is amazing, it is so incredibly delicious. Most of this stuff I'm not supposed to eat, so I only have it on my 'good' days - I usually add mushed cherry tomatoes instead of a sauce (and it keeps the base crunchy) sun-dried tomatoes, buffalo mozzarella, parmesan cheese, anchovies, pancetta and a lot of garlic, olive oil, salt and pepper. Yuuum.


----------

